# Nylon reinforcement yarn for socks



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, Do any of you sock knitters use a separate nylon reinforcing thread along with your yarn when doing heels/ toes, etc. I recently saw a fellow knitter doing this; wondered what you thought. Thanks. Ellen


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't. I use a tight gauge and my socks are still hole free after years of wear.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

It is not necessary to reinforce if you are using sock yarn as that is already reinforced. If you use other types of yarn that do not contain nylon, it is best to reinforce the heel and toe.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Most of the time, no, I don't use the nylon reinforcement. Of all the socks I have made I have never had to darn the heel and some are very old. Keeping them clean by washing them after one or two wearings will prolong the life of knitted socks. The constant pressure of shoes rubbing on the knitting wears them out so be sure your shoes fit good.

Carol J.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have on occasion used reinforcing yarn on the heels and toes. The sock yarn I was using needed to be reinforced in those area.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I do if I am making them for my DH or DS because of their hammer toes.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I haven't made many socks yet, but I am doing this in the pair I'm making - there's so much work and $$$ invested in socks, they aught as well last as long as possible.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

I have some yarn that does not have nylon. What do you use for reinforcement?


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I use Wooly Nylon when making socks on my knitting machine, but never seem to think of using it when knitting by hand. For smc, this product is available in the thread section, usually I buy it in Fabricland.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

smc said:


> I have some yarn that does not have nylon. What do you use for reinforcement?


Dense gauge. I've made several with 100% superwash wool with no problems. 10 stitches to the inch on #1's.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

K2P2 knitter said:


> I have on occasion used reinforcing yarn on the heels and toes. The sock yarn I was using needed to be reinforced in those area.


I do the same. If I don't have the right color nylon, I use quilting thread.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

thread can cut your stitches, I would nevr use anything but nylon yarn to reinforce heels and toes.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

smc said:


> I have some yarn that does not have nylon. What do you use for reinforcement?


Most knitting shops that sell sock yarn also carry the reinforcing yarn. It comes on small cards usually cost around $2.25 and is enough to do a couple of pairs of socks. You pick a color to match the sock yarn or a contrasting color.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you to all who answered my question. I tried my local JoAnn's and they didn't have or no one knew what it was.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

smc said:


> Thank you to all who answered my question. I tried my local JoAnn's and they didn't have or no one knew what it was.


The only place I have seen it is knitting shops. You might try on line since I never shop on line I can't tell you where to look.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

smc said:


> Thank you to all who answered my question. I tried my local JoAnn's and they didn't have or no one knew what it was.


Remember if you use true sock yarn with 25% nylon you won't need anything else. Quality in quality out. Good sock yarn runs in the $20-$25 range no need to spend any more.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a number of balls of 100% nylon yarn that I keep for just that purpose. I would be willing to part with some of them, but postage is quite expensive


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Remember if you use true sock yarn with 25% nylon you won't need anything else. Quality in quality out. Good sock yarn runs in the $20-$25 range no need to spend any more.


The yarn I have is Three Irish Girls sock yarn. 100% superwash merino wool ($22.50 ) a skein. Would I need to add nylon reinforcement?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

smc said:


> The yarn I have is Three Irish Girls sock yarn. 100% superwash merino wool ($22.50 ) a skein. Would I need to add nylon reinforcement?


I wouldn't. Knit a dense fabric. Two loose stitches rubbing up against each other will wear on each other. Notice how people put patches on thinkers sweaters elbows. Wow that's a tongue twisted.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I wouldn't. Knit a dense fabric. Two loose stitches rubbing up against each other will wear on each other. Notice how people put patches on thinkers sweaters elbows. Wow that's a tongue twisted.


Thanks. I have two skeins and have been debating whether to use nylon with them. I use size 1 needles to make my socks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

smc said:


> Thanks. I have two skeins and have been debating whether to use nylon with them. I use size 1 needles to make my socks.


So do I and I use 72 stitches. Are you knitting that dense?


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So do I and I use 72 stitches. Are you knitting that dense?


I start with 60 stitches.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

I like Socka renforcing thread
http://www.paradisefibers.com/fortissima-socka-darning-thread.html
Free shipping with code FREEOCT (expires 11/2/14)
. 
I also like to use leftover Cobasi and Kollage Luscious yarn. I unravel the plies and just use one strand. ~3 yards for average women's heel, which is all I normally reinforce. Works great and saves money.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

smc said:


> I start with 60 stitches.


So what are/is your stitches per inch. That's determines the density. I have several pairs of 100% superwash wool socks. I can't tell the difference in them from the one's with 25% nylon as far as wear or ease.


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So what are/is your stitches per inch. That's determines the density. I have several pairs of 100% superwash wool socks. I can't tell the difference in them from the one's with 25% nylon as far as wear or ease.


I have 8 stitches and 12 row per inch.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

smc said:


> The yarn I have is Three Irish Girls sock yarn. 100% superwash merino wool ($22.50 ) a skein. Would I need to add nylon reinforcement?


I have used that exact yarn. A positively yummy yarn. My socks are holding up fine, but I have to admit that I don't wear them hiking, gardening or any of what I'd call heavy use. I did not add a separate sock nylon.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Sometimes I reinforce heels and toes that way if I use very thin yarn for the socks. But I use sock darning yarn (very thin, but like wool) as reinforcement. Haven't seen any wooly nylon around here.


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

I like Lang Jawool super wash 75% wool and 25% nylon. It comes with matching reinforcement yarn. I bought some this summer for 7.99 each at Littleknits. Knits like a dream.


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

I did use it once and it was kind of a pain to use for me so don't use it any more, I figure the nylon in the sock yarn is there for that purpose!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Jimmy Bean's sells the spools of wooly nylon - comes in a number of colors to match your sock yarn.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have only reinforced the heels when I'm making hunting heavy-weight sox. I've not found worstered or dk weight yarn that has nylon reinforcement.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

I use silk sewing thread along with the yarn for the heels and toes. It is Gutterman and is available at Joanns


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I use wooly nylon thread to reinforce the heels and toes on every pair I make and have never had socks wear in those areas. I bought a large spool of it years and years ago and am only now running low.

I figure if I am taking the time to make a sock why not help it to wear as well as possible.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, only if I use 100% wool though.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I've purchased nylon reinforcing thread from KnitPicks. I've never used it and should put it on classified.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Does one use the supplementary wooly nylon under the heel part of the heel or only the heel flap? When I got the the gusset and going round and round again, I forgot to add the reinforcement. Only have one sock past this point; have been curious about this.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

misellen said:


> It is not necessary to reinforce if you are using sock yarn as that is already reinforced. If you use other types of yarn that do not contain nylon, it is best to reinforce the heel and toe.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Can't remember the name right now, but I did make a pair of socks with yarn that had a spool of matching nylon for heels and toes inserted into the skein.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

I knit a pair of socks with KnitPicks Memories yarn (all wool) and the toes are wearing out after not too much wear. Since the yarn contained no nylon and is not superwash, and I have lots of it left, I will add wooly nylon to the next pairs I knit with that yarn. It is much too soft, even with wearing around the house in slippers, to go unreinforced; I would never use it again without reinforcing thread. 

Never had the wear problem with fingering/sock yarn that had nylon as one of the fibers.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and ideas. Ellen


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Never used sock are still fine after 2 years and going strong :lol:


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I recently bought yarn while on vacation. The yarn is pictured in one of my post. I noticed when I bought the yarn it was 100% wool. I asked the owner of the shop about adding the nylon and she said it was not necessary. I made one sock using the same pattern and stitches I always use and noticed it is not stretchy and tight when put on. I didn't make the second sock yet as I was concerned about the stretch. I think I will use the nylon thread through out the whole sock and take the other sock out and start over. What do you think?
Glad this subject came was posted.
Thank you,
Fran


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I use wooly nylon with 100% wool on heels and toes, always use #1 needles on fingering weight, #0 needles on thinner yarn and ribbing. When using sock yarn with nylon content I don't add the reinforcing thread but I use the heel stitch, continuing through the short rows after the heel flap on all my socks.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I use wooly nylon with 100% wool on heels and toes, always use #1 needles on fingering weight, #0 needles on thinner yarn and ribbing. When using sock yarn with nylon content I don't add the reinforcing thread but I use the heel stitch, continuing through the short rows after the heel flap on all my socks


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> I don't. I use a tight gauge and my socks are still hole free after years of wear.


Interesting how people ( not you) won't do 2 At A Time socks because they don't like the yarns twisting but they will knit one sock at a time and carry nylon yarn along with their working yarn. I guess nylon yarn doesn't tangle. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

smc said:


> I have some yarn that does not have nylon. What do you use for reinforcement?


Some yarn shops carry special reinforcement thread/thin yarn in colors to match the colors of sock yarn. You can use that, or you can use the wooly nylon found in fabric stores for use in serger sewing machines. I only use it for heels and toes.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I try to just use fingering weight yarn reinforced with 20 to 25% nylon. If I am knitting men's work or hunting socks I reinforce them with the reinforcing yarn that you can usually get at your LYS.


----------



## Villagerbgl (May 13, 2014)

I do now, but not my first ones. Only do ankle stocks since I live in Florida. Hope you enjoy knitting socks as much as I do. Remember daylight savings time


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a wool blend containing at least 15 to 20% nylon or polyamide.
Jane


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes! I use reinforcement nylon every time I knit a lace thigh high stocking ...but then I have 2 cones of it. I do this from cuff to toe, because don't want to re-knit once the moths find it. with the nylon I only have to duplicate embroider the fixes. Not try to re-knit in pattern
also dislike the thought that I might put my thumb through all that thin lace while trying to put them on...


----------



## dogcrazy (Mar 10, 2017)

I want to try knitting socks for the first time and I'd like to use this reinforcing thread, as another person said, with the time and $$ I'd feel better. Anyone know approximately how many yards of this Wooly Nylon (or other useable) is needed for doing toes and heels of one pair? (medium-large size socks). Thanks  Definitely a little intimidating!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

dogcrazy said:


> I want to try knitting socks for the first time and I'd like to use this reinforcing thread, as another person said, with the time and $$ I'd feel better. Anyone know approximately how many yards of this Wooly Nylon (or other useable) is needed for doing toes and heels of one pair? (medium-large size socks). Thanks  Definitely a little intimidating!


A good sock yarn that is not all that expensive can be found at Joann's online store. The yarn is a suprewash wool/rayon from bamboo/nylon blend that wears well and is already reinforced (with the nylon). It wears well and is usually less than $8.00 for both 50 gm skeins ... a full pair of socks for most folks...often with enough left over for a pair of Left Over Fingerless Mitts (pattern free through Ravelry)... Deborah Norville Serenity Sock Yarn, comes in 50 gm skeins. 
Lifestyle Toe Up Sock pattern is a perfect pattern for beginner sock knitters...you can start on a pair of house socks with worsted weight yarn and US 5 needle... once you have learned the construction of socks with that thicker yarn (so you can actually see what you are doing) you can move on to knitting with the above mentioned yarn and US 1.5 or smaller needle so your final fabric will be dense enough to stand up to the general wear and tear of normal socks. 
If you feel the necessity to add additional reinforcement at heels/toes fabric stores have something called wooly nylon which was designed as a "serger thread"... no wool, in it at all... but is a bit stretchy which would be necessary if used for socks.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit Picks has very nice sock yarn that is reinforced with nylon. Just go to http://knitpicks.com and see their beautiful yarns.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

dogcrazy said:


> I want to try knitting socks for the first time and I'd like to use this reinforcing thread, as another person said, with the time and $$ I'd feel better. Anyone know approximately how many yards of this Wooly Nylon (or other useable) is needed for doing toes and heels of one pair? (medium-large size socks). Thanks  Definitely a little intimidating!


I purchased a spool of reinforcement thread designed specifically for this purpose. 
https://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/LangYarns/JawollReinforcementBobbins.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=66724
It doesn't say it but they are 43 yards each. One was enough to reinforce both the heels on my son's socks with a little left over. I didn't do the toes on those socks. So, I'd say two of them would be plenty to do a pair of socks, both heels and toes.


----------



## dogcrazy (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks so much JTM!! you've been so helpful  I'll skip the extra Serger thread and the price sure is right for the sock yarn you suggested. When i see sock patterns where the yarn looks beautiful I find out the socks would cost about $18! My feet just aren't worth that much, lol. Have a great day and know that you've really helped someone (me) a lot


----------



## dogcrazy (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm new enough on this forum that I think I may have hit the wrong Reply "tab". So I'm putting this up here for JTM and hope that it's right. Otherwise the one I posted ended up a few messages lower,

Thanks so much JTM!! you've been so helpful  I'll skip the extra Serger thread and the price sure is right for the sock yarn you suggested. When i see sock patterns where the yarn looks beautiful I find out the socks would cost about $18! My feet just aren't worth that much, lol. Have a great day and know that you've really helped someone (me) a lot


----------



## dogcrazy (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks cah  It's really helpful having links!


----------

